
The Cap Theorem - decanus
https://distsys.substack.com/p/the-cap-theorem
======
pjkundert
Very accessible summary of CAP.

The implications of this for cryptocurrencies are perhaps surprising to some:

[https://pjkundert.svbtle.com/holochain-currency-vs-global-
co...](https://pjkundert.svbtle.com/holochain-currency-vs-global-consensus)

